# San Carlos, SON to Mazatlan



## GnJ.in.MX (Mar 26, 2009)

Well we are on our way back to Chapala. Crossed the border at Nogales about 10a this morning (Mon, Jan 24). There was no line-up whatsoever. My husband says it's probably because of all the drug happenings. Maybe.

Anyway, we are in San Carlos on our way to Chapala. I notice the drive to Mazatlan is a rather long one at over 9 hours!. Is there a place in-between that any of you can recommend? Our SUV has a cartop carrier and we have a mid-size dog.

I look forward to your suggestions and I would like to say that this is an excellent expat forum. It has been so helpful to us.

J.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Welcome. I wish I had a specific recommendation, but can only suggest that you use a 'motel de paso' (no tell motel), where you can take your car into a private garage space and take your previously walked dog inside with you; all without contact with staff.....very discreet. These places are walled and obvious on the outskirts of most cities, on the 'libre', not the 'cuota'.


----------



## Grizzy (Nov 8, 2010)

If you find a suitable place can you post the info here? I will be overnighting in Mazatlan in a few days with a pet and haven't had any luck finding a place in advance.
Thanks!


----------

